# Flare-up during sexual arousal (18+ Only, Preferrably male answers)



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

So, I'll try to be as brief as possible while still addressing the relevant physiological issues. I won't be offended by females posting, but I am a man and our reproductive systems and their connections are, of course different, so males may be able to relate better.Anyway, during moments of _intense_ sexual arousal (it doesn't happen during normal arousal, only during very _intense_ moments of arousal), my symptoms seem to flare very badly, and I get a sort of cramping sensation in my lower abdominal region. It doesn't necessarily spark any D or anything, but I do get a very, very nervous gut and what feels like a flare-up of abdominal pain.Have any other guys experienced this?


----------



## JoshKSM (Jul 19, 2012)

I've had this before, its unfortunate but the only advice I can give you is take it slower. I've had the pain you've described once after and twice during sex with previous partners and while they have been understanding it did put a bit of a downer on what should have been a good experience. The only way I found to alleviate the pain is to compress it with something ice cold (usually a bag of frozen peas). I've been to hospital twice for this intense abdominal pain (not after sex, after training too hard) and I know how bad it is :-(I've managed to avoid it for a while now by taking things a lot slower when I'm having sex, at least at the beginning; without being crude I can still reach top speed but I take more of a run up to it as it were. In a way this is a good thing as I find it a lot easier to concentrate on my partners pleasure. I won't go in to anything specific but if you stay in your partner quite deep, shorten your thrusts and mainly use your hips instead of your core it takes a lot of stress off your abdomen.I hope this helped!


----------



## LJH08 (May 18, 2012)

I agree with Josh mostly. I'm in my 20s and married. We married before we knew what was bothering me. Thought it was just nerves from the pending wedding. Its been a few years now and its been an interesting journey. To keep it as to the point as possible, yes issues with IBS flairs during or after sex have happened. My only suggestions would be the same as Josh, find a position that is not putting pressure on your stomach and don't go crazy. I don't usually have flairs bad enough to run for a bathroom, just pain. But the pain isn't fun itself either, makes it hard to enjoy everything else. My only other suggestion is make sure your woman knows you have a condition, that you will perform to the best of your ability but you may need her help getting into positions that are comfortable for BOTH of you. If she is in a relationship with you this shouldn't be a problem.... I'm sure it sucks for them too, wife has mentioned she wishes I didn't have flairs sometimes, and you bet i wish i didn't. Make do the best you can.  Good Luck ! ;-p


----------

